# Greg Monroe at center of attention for Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Minneapolis — Landing a free-agent big man was a priority for the Milwaukee Bucks in the off-season.
> 
> They shocked the rest of the NBA by signing Greg Monroe to a maximum contract of $50 million over three years, a move that boosted expectations for the young Bucks this season.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/greg-monroe-at-center-of-attention-for-bucks-b99601668z1-336742311.html


----------

